# Women's Anti-Stress Diet



## wasabi (Aug 29, 2005)

WOMEN'S ANTI-STRESS DIET 

This is a specially formulated diet designed to help women cope with 
the stress that builds up during the day.

                     BREAKFAST 
                    1 grapefruit 
                    1 slice whole-wheat toast 
                    1 cup skim milk

                     LUNCH 
                     small portion lean, steamed chicken with a cup of spinach 
                     1 cup herbal tea 
                     1 Hershey kiss

                     AFTERNOON TEA 
                    the rest of the kisses in the bag 
                    1 tub of Hagen Daas ice cream with choc-chip topping

                    DINNER 
                    4 bottles of wine (red or white) 
                    2 loaves garlic bread 
                    1 family size supreme pizza 
                    3 snickers bars

                    LATE NIGHT SNACK 
                    whole frozen Sarah Lee cheesecake (eaten directly from the freezer)

REMEMBER:   STRESSED SPELLED BACKWARDS IS "DESSERTS"


----------



## Maidrite (Aug 29, 2005)

OK WASABI what is a Man's ANTI-STRESS DIET ?


BE NICE TOO!


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 29, 2005)

A bag of chips and a six-pack, served with a remote control?

 Barbara


----------



## middie (Aug 29, 2005)

my kind of diet !!!!!!


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 29, 2005)

ooooo, I can do this one, no problem 
Hey and your arms would get a workout too.


----------



## Maidrite (Aug 30, 2005)

OCTOBERFEST 

ROLL OUT THE BARREL !

   ITS POLKA TIME !!!


----------



## KAYLINDA (Aug 30, 2005)

Can I double that and get twice the stress relief?


----------

